# Wendtii 'Mi oya' flower in hydroton



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Flower opened on Dec 13, 2006

This wendtii 'mi oya' came from the Tropica nursery. I removed most of the old leaves over the last couple months.










*Close up*


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

That great! You gotta love the flowers.

Chris


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice! I have a bag of hydroton I've been dying to try for emersed culture, but haven't quite figured out the set up yet. Are you using a net pot or standard pot? How big is the pot? I'm assuming about 3-4 inch.

I'm also jealous of you being able to get Tropica plants in Canada. Not avalaible in the US. Each time my wife and I go up to the Maritimes on holiday, I keep threatening to swing by a Big Al's in Quebec or Ontario on the way home.

Any chance I could ever beg some 'Mi Oya' some time when you do some thining?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I use a 3" net pot from a hydroponic store. 

The water level should be just enough to cover the heater. You do not want to waterlog the pot. Use a heater that don't crack easily if exposed to air by accident. Try to keep the water temperature around 77f since the roots are exposed to the water. If it is at 72, the plants will most likely stop growing if not melting. 

I was using a formula Edward gave me over 1 1/2 year ago. 

(i.e. NO3O4:K:Mg:Ca:TE = 1.765:0.695:1.000:0.07:0.15:0.014)

Solutions A, B and C, each at 500ml: 
A - Ca(NO3)2 15.00g, 
B - K2SO4 2.00g, KNO3 28.00g, KH2PO4 16.59g, MgSO4 12.00g, 
C - TE 3.43g

at 3 ml of each per gallon of water (3 ml A, 3 ml B, 3 ml C)

NOTE: This level of dosing will melt blackwater crypts and a couple neutral water as well. (uenoi and keei)

If you can't locate CaNO3, MgSO4, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, trace with B than, look for a fertilizer with similar ratios. The smaller the N-P-K numbers the better. This formula can max out the growth of a crypt but most likely won't flower them. 

I am still playing with the ratios to see if I can find a better all purpose formula that will encourage flowering as well.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I think my water may be too deep then. I'm using a net pot and hydroton, and net pot and peat in a coco liner for some wendtii's. The level is right at the top rim of the pot and they tend to "float" occasionally.

Thanks.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I think I got an all purpose formula figured out.

Solutions A, B and C, each at 500ml: 

NO3O4:K:Mg:Ca:TE = 1.67:0.96:1.000:0.09:0.15:0.014
A - Ca(NO3)2 15.00g, 
B - K2SO4 0.00g, KNO3 26.00g, KH2PO4 23.00g, MgSO4 16.00g, 
C - TE 3.43g

The dosing is the same as before. 

3 ml of each per 1 gallon of water. This is still too high for blackwater crypt. Use with caution.

More flower buds are starting to appear from other matured crypts. The older leaves are alive. There is no signs of nutrients deficiency. There is even a wendtii producing 2 flowers from 1 crown.

Will post photos in the next couple weeks once the flowers open.


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Woww.. very beautiful...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm going to ask a stupid question....what is hydroton?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It's a clay ball medium for hydroponic culture.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

kirana1 said:


>


That is an atypical wendtii sphate, hasn´t got dark collar....


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh wow! Nice bloom!


----------

